# MCR, P!atD, FOB, and TØP



## Uathúil (Mar 9, 2019)

Welcome to a place where we can discuss these bands freely! I have had yet to see a thread like this, so I created one.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Uathúil (Mar 9, 2019)

Definitely my favorite Fever You Can't Sweat Out song. *shakes head around like a maniac* NITROGLYCERIN!!!!!!


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm personally into American Football ^^'


----------

